# مقطع فيديو\ تقويم الاسنان بواسطة الليزر



## م. ضياء الدين (6 فبراير 2007)

الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExSfIVAyJpc


----------



## sususordo (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرأ على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (6 فبراير 2007)

sususordo قال:


> شكرأص على المجهود الرائع



شكرا على ردك الطيب


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (7 فبراير 2007)

Eng.Nueirat قال:


> مشكور على جهودك



شكرا على المرور والاهتمام


----------



## doydoy (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## eng_mohand (17 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## medical-eng (7 أبريل 2007)

مرة قلت حق دكتور عن التقويم بالليزر 
قال اصلا ما فيه تقويم بالليزر واكدت له اني سامعة هالموضوع وهو مو مصدق 
واخيرا البرهان


----------



## م/هناء (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

